
Multistate Outbreak of E. Coli O157:H7 Infections Linked to Romaine Lettuce - troydavis
https://www.cdc.gov/ecoli/2018/o157h7-04-18/index.html
======
teslabox
About 90% of the United States' supply of lettuce in the winter comes from
Yuma, Arizona [0].

I think it more appropriate for most people to eat seasonally-appropriate
vegetables during the winter months, than to get a little lettuce from
thousands of miles away. Winter squash, carrots, apples, and many other food
products store very well in root cellars [1].

[0]
[http://www.visityuma.com/agritourism.html](http://www.visityuma.com/agritourism.html)
[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_cellar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_cellar)

~~~
craftyguy
How many people have root cellars? I'd guess it's a pretty small number of
residences (e.g. definitely not folks in apartments).

~~~
teslabox
Root cellars can be built anywhere food is grown. The Wikipedia page has
pictures of very large buildings.

My point is that it's more efficient to eat locally-stored produce than to
ship lettuce from Yuma to Maine in the winter.

------
brandon272
How does this happen at wide spread scale? I understand that situations occur
where birds could track in disease by landing in growing areas but it seems
like a more substantial contamination to cause this many infections.

